# Dat Elaine is da....



## Elaine (29 Nov. 2008)

*Moin moin zusammen nun bin ich doch glatt auch mal hier gelandet... ich bin die Elaine und die bessere hälfte vom Harry1 ich bin ganze 44 Jahre alt und lebe in Stolberg bei Aachen... meine Hobbys sind Pc.. Musik und Grafiken bin Admine auf CI und habe auch ein eigenes Board das BB... bin meist gut drauf nur wenn man mich ärgert werd ich zu ner Zicke aber ansonsten bin ich ein Engelchen.. wer noch fragen hat immer her damit 


Nun werd ich mich mal umschauen und sehen was ich hier so anstellen kann... :thumbup:


LG Elaine​*


----------



## Harry1 (29 Nov. 2008)

hallo meine bessere hälfte schön das du dich auch angemeldet hast viel spass auf dem celebboard :thumbup:


----------



## Ronja (29 Nov. 2008)

Hallo Elaine. Na dann bin ich mir sicher dass ich harry1 kenne. *grins* Wir kennen uns auch. *winke winke winke mal rüber*


----------



## Katzun (29 Nov. 2008)

hallo elaine,

wünsche dir viel spaß bei uns und hoffe auf eine rege beteiligung.

grüsse,
katzun


----------



## Elaine (29 Nov. 2008)

*Jepp.. genau wir kennen uns und Harry1 kennst du auch genau der ist es denn du kennst... lalala das war jetzt was woll*


----------



## Ronja (29 Nov. 2008)

Loooooool...deutsche Sprache, schwere Sprache. hab deinen Satz grad mind. 3 mal lesen müssen.


----------



## Elaine (29 Nov. 2008)

*Hähähä.. ich schreibe immer mal etwas durcheinander das erhöht das gewisse etwas das man es auch liest *


----------



## maierchen (29 Nov. 2008)

Durcheinander wie ?wo? da muß ich aufräumen ähh,ach ne is ja Samstag!
Dann einfach nur herzlich wilkommen hier auf Celebboard,und viel Spaß hier
so jetzt aber wieder an die Arbeit äh?!....


----------



## General (29 Nov. 2008)

Auch von mir ein Hallo :thumbup:


----------



## bibabaer (1 Dez. 2008)

Ein großes *Hallo* auch von mir an harrys Konkubine 

Viel Spaß hier und auf eine nette gemeinsame Zeit!
:thumbup:


----------



## Spezi30 (1 Dez. 2008)

so sieht man sich wieder...willkommen an Bord! 

lg
micha


----------



## mark lutz (2 Dez. 2008)

na denne willkommen hier und viel spazz mit den anderen insulanern hehe


----------



## gonzales (7 Dez. 2008)

oh da bin ich aber spät dran 

naja herzlich wilkommen


----------



## Muli (9 Dez. 2008)

Ich finde das immer lustig, dass man die Damenwelt direkt an Ihrem Schreibstil erkennt 

Herzlich Willkommen bei uns und schon mal ein Danke für deine Beteiligung hier an Board! Ich hoffe es geht so weiter und wir bieten dir eine Plattform, die es sich immer mal wieder zu besuchen lohnt!

Und bisher konnte ich noch keine Zickerei entdecken ...


----------



## Elaine (16 Jan. 2016)

Hallo zusammen.. nun bin ich mal wieder nach vielen Jahren hier gelandet!!

Ich habe keine guten Nachrichten mein lieber Mann Harry1 ist leider letztes Jahr im Mai an krebs verstorben.. sollte er noch hier regestriert sein so löscht bitte seien Acc..

werde mal wieder öfter hier aufschlagen und würde mich freuen alte Freunde auch von Harry hier zu sehen..


LG Elaine


----------



## Claudia (16 Jan. 2016)

Das tut mir leid  mein Herzliches Beileid.

Harry1 ist hier noch registriert, möchtest du es wirklich löschen lassen oder soll der Account so wie ich ihn gerade geändert habe bestehen bleiben?


----------



## Elaine (25 Jan. 2016)

Das ist so ok.. vielen Dank dafüt..


----------



## Claudia (25 Jan. 2016)

dafür nicht  freut mich wenn es dir zusagt ansonsten hätte ich es auch gelöscht


----------



## bigrah (1 Feb. 2016)

Ein Hallo auch von mir!


----------



## dailycassadee (8 Apr. 2016)

hallo!!


----------

